

ABC Conjecture: A proposed proof by mathematician S. Mochizuki - larryfreeman
http://mathoverflow.net/questions/106560/philosophy-behind-mochizukis-work-on-the-abc-conjecture

======
larryfreeman
For those interested, here is a link to all the papers by Mochizuki:
[http://www.kurims.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~motizuki/papers-
english.htm...](http://www.kurims.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~motizuki/papers-english.html)

For convenience, here's a link to the Wikipedia article on the ABC conjecture
and its importance: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abc_conjecture>

